# Eingestanzt



## moidaschl (25. Mai 2004)

Tag!
Ich suche ein Tutorial oder ein paar Tipps, wie ich es zusammenbringe einen Text zu machen, der aussieht als wäre er in ein Objekt oder wwi. hineingestanzt. 

Ich hoffe ihr wisst was ich meine

big thx
moidaschl


----------



## Philip Kurz (25. Mai 2004)

und zwar auch nach genau deinem Topic. Da kriegst du einige Ergebnisse. Wenn nichts dabei ist, dann melde dich einfach nochmal


----------



## ka (25. Mai 2004)

hey dud 

also ich weiß leider nur wie das bei verschiedenen objekten geht aber vielleicht hilft dir das weiter...
wie das zeigt dir diese Seite: http://www.webwork-magazin.net/tricks/artikel/110

Dann habe ich noch eine Seite gefunden, die sich dann mit den einzelnen Schriftbearbeitung beschäftigt unteranderem auch mit diesen einstanzen ^^
http://www.gradias.de/zeitschr/pcintern/pi0301.htm

MfG
'ka


----------



## sondermann (25. Mai 2004)

Leg Deinen Text über die Ebene mit der Objektfläche. Gib der Textebene zwei Ebeneneffekte: Schatten nach innen (links oben) und Schein nach innen (rechts unten). Stell den Modus der Textebene auf Farbe. Spiel ein bisschen an den Ebeneneffekten rum, bis es Dir gefällt.


----------



## moidaschl (25. Mai 2004)

danke sondermann, das war was ich gesucht habe


----------



## Philip Kurz (25. Mai 2004)

Sorry for 

... aber das Ergebnis hättest du schon vor gut  zwei Stunden haben können. Ich weiß nicht warum die Suchfunktion so unbeliebt ist


----------



## moidaschl (25. Mai 2004)

faulheit ist eine tugend


----------

